

Game graphics could be 100,000 times better - yu
http://www.reghardware.com/2011/08/03/game_graphics_could_be_10000_times_better/

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions and discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2832669> : A few comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2835383> : >100 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2836042>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2836424>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2837948> : >40 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2837954>

